# Cobia



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have heard of 3 caught today already...Tommy caught one around 30 lbs.


----------



## snobble007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Where?


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Pics....

Near shore? Or offshore catching resident Cobia?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

rufus1138 said:


> pics or it didnt happen


Just passing along information....take it for what you want.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tommy Holmes did catch one today..


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I watched them clean Tommy's fish at our marina. He officially caught the first one. It was probably 35 lbs. he said he found one a little bigger as well but it would not eat. Congrats the the Outcast crew!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

got job matt and outcast!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

THats the biggest flathead ive seen!


----------



## Bluzgator (Jun 14, 2009)

Good job fellas...let the games begin. Hopefully this year will be better than last...


----------

